# Leash



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

Well, I bought an iguana leash for Xander a WHILE back, and it's been working great...but now he manages to wiggle right out of it. Does anyone have a suggestion for a better leash?
Here's a pic of him with the leash...and my buddy Erek


----------



## Azaleah (May 26, 2008)

Believe it or not, I used an actual dog harness on my late Savannah Monitor. Depending on his size, a small dog harness might work better for you . They sell this brand called Lil' Paws for small puppies like chihuahua puppies... that might work for now until he gets bigger.


----------



## AB^ (May 26, 2008)

ugh, I hate lizards on leashes


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

Thanks, I'll look into those!


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

AB, I put him on a leash because he likes to run...I don't want him getting lose or killed. It would be awful to lose him.


----------



## Azaleah (May 26, 2008)

My sav never minded it... I have no problem with it if they arent bothered by it.


----------



## DZLife (May 26, 2008)

I don't like leashes either, but Mike and I have already had problems with lizards bolting. Even the most laid back lizard can get startled and decide to run....and when the start to run, if you follow them, their instinct is to run more (fight or flight response.)
If you are going to take a tegu (or any other potentially fast-running lizard) out in public, I think it's a good idea (at least for the larger lizards) to have a leash just in case.
I don't mean walking them on the leash....that's kinda silly.

I guess it's just up to the individual. 

One last thing: PLEASE everyone make sure the lizard doesn't get tangled in your leash....it can mean disaster....serious injury or even death. If they get tangled and start thrashing, they can break their neck in an instant. Use extreme caution.


----------



## AB^ (May 26, 2008)

To me it completely defeats the purpose keeping exotic animals. If you want to throw a leash on something buy a dog. If you have an animal that is skittish then you shouldnt have it out running around, and really no one should be taking their reptiles out in public, it just causes bad press. I know people like to walk around with a boa around there neck and a beardie on their shoulder as they are out and about, but frankly it's just bad reptile keeping and very poor in judgement and does the hobby more harm than good all in the name of trying to look "cool" and no matter what anyone says, if you're toting your reptile around in public that is all you are really trying to do.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

i will have to agree with ab im not a big fan of leashes


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

The sun is good for them, and so is the socialization. I don't just go out and walk the streets with my lizards. Typically it's just my front porch so they can get some natural sunlight. The leash is a precaution. That's all.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

i take mine out in the back yard some times or open a window or let them bask in the glass sliding doors


----------



## DZLife (May 26, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> The sun is good for them, and so is the socialization. I don't just go out and walk the streets with my lizards. Typically it's just my front porch so they can get some natural sunlight. The leash is a precaution. That's all.



That was my point exactly. I wouldn't use a leash so I can take my tegu in public. I don't take my tegu out in pu blic much at all..only when I need to walk her to the pet store to size up new equipment or vets to get her looked at. When I take my reptiles outside my home (aside from the driveway), it is usually to the park (or somewhere else where they can roam a bit and not be scared by cars, etc...)


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, not for attention. Although I do like to educate any people, especially children, that happen to see them. I hope to start my own education program precisely for that. They enjoy the outdoors and the sun, that's what matters. I don't want to risk them getting spooked and running off. The leash permits me to keep them in a general area so I can watch them. I don't 'walk' them. Most of the time they are on my shoulders...or my head, when they always end up (anyone else notice how much the like to climb to the highest point on a person? lol).


----------



## AB^ (May 26, 2008)

I guess lizards on leashes is what happens when reptiles go mainstream :roll:


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

No, lizards on leashes is protection against getting injured or killed.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

stll agree with ab i think leashes should be left to the domestics


----------



## AB^ (May 26, 2008)

yea i dunno, you can do whatever you want it's your tegu, but if i had the room to let one roam in the backyard i would ditch the leash and build a cage lol, a nice big one.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

thats what i would do if i had a backyard


----------



## AB^ (May 26, 2008)

I just let mine run around on my balcony it gets some sunlight and is secure, just doesnt get enough sunlight to let them chill outside all day long.


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

I don't have a backyard, I live in an apartment. No secure place to let them roam. If I had a yard they would live outside. I know they would love the natural sunlight.


----------



## blackforces get you (May 26, 2008)

anytime i would let my turtle walka round the house he would tie a piece fo red rope to it. she would lose balance but that keepes her underside undirty and she likes walking around the house.w ahat im scare dof is loosing her so if i see a small rope ill know its her. lol kinda funny but shes a good girl


----------



## AB^ (May 26, 2008)

Well really if you guys want to let reptiles roam in your houses or wherever you should certainly "child proof" those areas. Then you dont have to worry about this or that cause you took care of any potiential hazards beforehand,


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

def child proof
tegus get into everything


----------



## dorton (May 26, 2008)

I put mine on a leash when I go outside for its own protection. 
I know you don't agree with it, but I think its the safest thing for mine.
Just as an example:
My large female is very laid back, and is content to sit on my shoulder inside, or outside sitting on my back porch. A few weeks back I decided to let her roam around my back yard. The sweet laid back girl I know went completely wild! She tried to sprint off, luckily she was on a leash, but when she hit the end, she started death rolling and had her mouth open trying to bite anything within reach. Again, I am glad I had a leash on her.
I took her inside, and with the danger of being outside gone, she was just as calm, and laid back as ever.
To each his own, but my tegus will have a leash on outside, untill my confidence is built up.


----------



## DZLife (May 26, 2008)

dorton said:


> I put mine on a leash when I go outside for its own protection.
> I know you don't agree with it, but I think its the safest thing for mine.
> Just as an example:
> My large female is very laid back, and is content to sit on my shoulder inside, or outside sitting on my back porch. A few weeks back I decided to let her roam around my back yard. The sweet laid back girl I know went completely wild! She tried to sprint off, luckily she was on a leash, but when she hit the end, she started death rolling and had her mouth open trying to bite anything within reach. Again, I am glad I had a leash on her.
> ...



That's EXACTLY what happened to Mike's female multiple times... unfortunately, the last time it happened, she disappeared. Mike is down a female B&W now.

That's why I'm gonna use a leash once my male (and my female if she doesn't go to Mike) gets bigger.


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

Exactly why a leash is a good idea.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

i still am not a fan.


----------



## AB^ (May 26, 2008)

well if you safeguarded the backyard you could just let the tegu do it's thing, i really dont see the draw of treated a lizard like a dog, i'd rather see a lizard a lizard act like a lizard.


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

That's the thing, I CAN'T do that. Leash is my only option to keep him safe.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

well take him on the balcony or open a window and let him bask


----------



## RehabRalphy (May 26, 2008)

AB^ said:


> To me it completely defeats the purpose keeping exotic animals. If you want to throw a leash on something buy a dog. If you have an animal that is skittish then you shouldnt have it out running around, and really no one should be taking their reptiles out in public, it just causes bad press. I know people like to walk around with a boa around there neck and a beardie on their shoulder as they are out and about, but frankly it's just bad reptile keeping and very poor in judgement and does the hobby more harm than good all in the name of trying to look "cool" and no matter what anyone says, if you're toting your reptile around in public that is all you are really trying to do.



If a leash defeats the purpose of owning reptiles, then why do we even tame them? Its not their "natural" ways to be tamed.


----------



## AB^ (May 26, 2008)

I dont "tame" mine, I have them accustomed to my prescence and they do not view me as a threat which is all I seek of them, nothing more. I seldom pick them up to just "handle" or "play" with them


----------



## RehabRalphy (May 26, 2008)

Just like leashes...

Its totally natural to just "play" with reptiles.

define: tame; "adapt to the environment"


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

I don't have a balcony or a window I can just open for him, all I can do is take him out on the front porch which is completely open.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

do what ya gotta do i dont really hold mine either. but i do on occasion


----------



## Azaleah (May 26, 2008)

It all depends on how people keep their reptiles. Are they pets? Display animals? Breeders? I consider my reptiles as much my pet as I do my dog, and I feel that a leash is a necessary precaution to keep them safe.

I brought my savannah monitor to a middle school for a week last year to teach 6th graders about lizards. Trust me, one savannah in a room with 40 kids and that leash looks pretty necessary. 

I don't walk my lizard down the streets or out in public places, just in my backyard. I don't want my animals to run off and me lose them in my backyard. I would most likely never find them again.


----------



## DZLife (May 26, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> AB^ said:
> 
> 
> > To me it completely defeats the purpose keeping exotic animals. If you want to throw a leash on something buy a dog. If you have an animal that is skittish then you shouldnt have it out running around, and really no one should be taking their reptiles out in public, it just causes bad press. I know people like to walk around with a boa around there neck and a beardie on their shoulder as they are out and about, but frankly it's just bad reptile keeping and very poor in judgement and does the hobby more harm than good all in the name of trying to look "cool" and no matter what anyone says, if you're toting your reptile around in public that is all you are really trying to do.
> ...



Lol, that's an interesting way of looking at it. Oh, and I meant itneresting in a good way, not a bad way. 
Good point.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 27, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> The sun is good for them, and so is the socialization. I don't just go out and walk the streets with my lizards. Typically it's just my front porch so they can get some natural sunlight. The leash is a precaution. That's all.


Exactly. We don't walk our Tegus. We don't use a leash in the yard, they just wander around and never bolt. We use a leash in public just in case they've had enough of being held and we put them down. It's a "just in case" leash! It probably makes people a little more secure knowing we have some control "just in case" this wild animal goes berserk and wants to eat them all!!! :mrgreen: 

We don't take the snakes out in public, only occasionally to a pet store. Many people are afraid of the Tegu's, MOST people are afraid of snakes. :roll:


----------



## DZLife (May 27, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Kazzy said:
> 
> 
> > The sun is good for them, and so is the socialization. I don't just go out and walk the streets with my lizards. Typically it's just my front porch so they can get some natural sunlight. The leash is a precaution. That's all.
> ...



Around here, I think that the leash would be more for the animal's safety, as only about 1 out of every 40 people i see is actually afraid of the animal if they stop to actually look at it. My snakes, on the other hand.....well, they're a different story altogether.


----------



## Kazzy (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, most people here just LOVE my critters. I sometimes take them out to the park and the kids get to learn and interact a bit about them. I believe it's good to educate them.
The leash, just to keep them safe.


----------



## HazyRep (Jun 19, 2008)

AB, 
I like to take my snake out with me. Not to be like "Look at me, I have a snake." I like to take her out. I like her to hang out with me. She sits contently around my neck (still small) or in my sweat shirt pocket. I take her with me for GOOD PRESS. People ask questions. I've gotten a few people over their fear just at my college. And I don't throw my snake at people. It's good for her as well, the more people that hold her, the better. She is mellow as can be. 

I think leashes are good for security. It's to keep them out of trouble, not to treat them like a dog. Do you actually think anyone that owns a lizard that's on a website like this is thinking of their lizard as a dog? Seriously? And a lizard is to be confined to a cage? How natural is that? 

And isn't reptiles going "mainstream" a good thing? More people knowing them, more people seeing they're not "gross, disgusting, scarey"?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 19, 2008)

HazyRep said:


> And isn't reptiles going "mainstream" a good thing? More people knowing them, more people seeing they're not "gross, disgusting, scarey"?


Most people are afraid of reptiles. Many people think they're "slimey". You can't just walk around in public with a snake and try to educate everyone (although we'd like to!). Some one will eventually complain and you could get in trouble with the police on some technicality just because people don't understand reptiles.


----------



## bobbydesi (Jun 20, 2008)

yea the only reason im buying a leash is becuz i have no backyard or anything and all the parks near me are infested with dogs =/ 
I am moving soon however and if that house has a backyard, id ditch the leash


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 20, 2008)

bobbydesi said:


> "all the parks near me are infested with dogs"


I like that analogy!! Those mammals are poisoning our parks and fire hydrants every where!!!


----------



## bobbydesi (Jun 20, 2008)

oh i have a dog too but she's a sea dog she much prefers doing her business by the beach lol


----------



## ptviperz (Jun 20, 2008)

I guess I treat my Tegu like a dog, he's housebroken and goes outside everyday on a leash to 'do his business'

I much prefer this method to cleaning up lizard crap. 

Oh, and Stewie loves his outside time, he goes outside with 3 dogs. I get some funny looks LOL


----------



## Nero (Jun 21, 2008)

how the heck did you get your tegu house broken my columbian bangs his head on the top of the screen if he wants out. So i take the top off and he craps on my window seal everytime lol


----------



## ptviperz (Jun 21, 2008)

Nero said:


> how the heck did you get your tegu house broken my columbian bangs his head on the top of the screen if he wants out. So i take the top off and he craps on my window seal everytime lol



As soon as Stewie tries to get out or claws at the sides of his cage I take him out. After about 3 days he got the idea. They don't seem to like soiling their cage anyway. 

After he goes outside he can freeroam the house while his rat thaws. Works out pretty well.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 21, 2008)

i put mine either in the tub or on the bath. florr to do her buisness. or i used to


----------



## Kharnifex (Jun 23, 2008)

I used a leash for Gora twice. first time it was fine, no different than if there were no leash, second time she got the leather part to slip down and trap her front leg, this caused her to panic and death roll tangling her up in the leash, by the time i had her free my hands were covered in tooth scratches and she was freaked, needless to say i burned that leash. 
if a leash works for you. then i'd say use it. we love our reptiles, and in a situation where we are worried about possibilities of escape or loosing control a leash can be that extra precaution that could mean the difference between loosing our lizards or not.

me? i'll just hold Gora when i'm outside. or i'll build her an inclosure outside. i have never seen my tegu so freaked as i did when she tangled herself in the leash. i will never put her in a situation where i feel like i need a leash. it's not worth it for me nor her.


----------



## HazyRep (Jun 23, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> HazyRep said:
> 
> 
> > And isn't reptiles going "mainstream" a good thing? More people knowing them, more people seeing they're not "gross, disgusting, scarey"?
> ...



I don't take her around to "educate everyone", though I do to those who ask. Like I said, I never throw my snake at people, so to speak. A lot of people don't even notice her at all. 
And, you just backed up what I said. I said that it would be good for people to see that they aren't disgusting/gross/slimey (which is my least favorite reason why people dislike them, next to "they're a form of satan") And, the only place I'd stay long enough to have someone call would be school, and that would be a ridiculous thing for them to do...Most people I've met just don't understand why I have her. But they start asking questions. This, I see as a good thing.


----------



## ptviperz (Jun 23, 2008)

Kharnifex said:


> I used a leash for Gora twice. first time it was fine, no different than if there were no leash, second time she got the leather part to slip down and trap her front leg, this caused her to panic and death roll tangling her up in the leash, by the time i had her free my hands were covered in tooth scratches and she was freaked, needless to say i burned that leash.



It's just like a dog, they don't understand at first. Work them gently into it. I've had a couple of death rolls myself, just had to reassure him that it was ok. Took 3 days. Now people can come up, he's socialized and doesn't freak out. It was well worth the effort.

I have no idea how you can let your tegu potty outside from your arms, but I ain't gonna try it :-D


----------



## Kharnifex (Jun 24, 2008)

she craps the moment she leaves the cage, never been able to get her to crap outside, we were just soaking up the sun on a hot day....rather i was dripping my own sweat puddle and she was enjoying herself.


----------



## Kazzy (Jun 24, 2008)

Kharnifex said:


> she craps the moment she leaves the cage, never been able to get her to crap outside, we were just soaking up the sun on a hot day....rather i was dripping my own sweat puddle and she was enjoying herself.


What we do for our critters...lol! That's how it always is. I take mine outside very often because I know that sun is really good for them (better than any UV bulb I could buy) and they enjoy being out there. I just get to sit and sweat off a few pounds in the process, which I really don't mind. Hmm, in fact...it's really nice out today. I think I'll take everyone out.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 24, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> I take mine outside very often because I know that sun is really good for them (better than any UV bulb I could buy) and they enjoy being out there. I just get to sit and sweat off a few pounds in the process, which I really don't mind. Hmm, in fact...it's really nice out today. I think I'll take everyone out.


I wish I could take every one outside everyday. Working 10 hours a day doesn't help. I got down to see the Tegu's last night at 8pm and the big Red male was climbing the cage so we went outside for half an hour, even though the sun was going down. At least he got to walk around (without a leash).


----------



## Nero (Jun 24, 2008)

I dont think my columbian will ever let me put a leash on him. Hes been a bad tegu lately.


----------



## HorseCaak (May 27, 2009)

*Re:*



AB^ said:


> I guess lizards on leashes is what happens when reptiles go mainstream :roll:



Are you gonna get rid of your herps because they are "mainstream?" They aren't "cool" anymore because more people have them?


----------



## BOOZER (May 27, 2009)

*Re:*



Nero said:


> how the heck did you get your tegu house broken my columbian bangs his head on the top of the screen if he wants out. So i take the top off and he craps on my window seal everytime lol



hahahaha now thats funny!! made my night :thyo


----------



## AmberRoses (May 28, 2009)

I have a columbian black & white tegu probably about 12 inches long. I've had it for about 2 weeks & it constantly hides whether it is in the terrarium or in my shirt. I need help. PLEASE contact me with any suggestions or info!


----------



## HorseCaak (May 28, 2009)

AmberRoses said:


> I have a columbian black & white tegu probably about 12 inches long. I've had it for about 2 weeks & it constantly hides whether it is in the terrarium or in my shirt. I need help. PLEASE contact me with any suggestions or info!



You should start your own topic/thread so you can get some answers. i don't own a tegu yet so i have no experience to help you but i randomly came across your question. Start your own topic for help. ;-)

Cheers,
:cheers 
BLAIR


----------



## J.LRegius (May 28, 2009)

Meh, I live in Hong Kong where in the afternoon the sun is directly outside my apartment. I sit by my window with my tegu and I just let him soak up sunlight. In fact he only uses his tank at night, in the afternoon the temperatures can soar up to a boiling 108F!


----------

